# BFD 230v support ?



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone know whether BFD support 230v ? Is it powered by an adaptor @ 12v or so ? I am planning to use it outside united states where the line voltage is 230v and if it uses an adaptor, I can buy one as per the specs, or has a voltage selector it really helps. btw, I plan to pick up one while in US.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a blurb from the 1124P cut-sheet .

-You can see that if you buy here in North America , you'll be buying a 120V / 60 hz model .

<> EarlK


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

thx Earl, Does it come with a power adaptor or is the power supply inbuilt ? If its an adaptor I will replace that with one that supports 230 if its inbuilt, do you suggest going for a step down to 110 ? Humming issues, noise ? Will you advise going the step down way ?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- The BFDs' power supply is built in .

- You'll need to buy an appropriately rated step-down transformer ( 230V - 115V ) .

- Google Radio-Shack to see what they carry for travel transfomers .
- I don't really know if running a BFD on 50hz power ( since we use 60hz power ) is a problem ( or not ) .

- Why not just buy a 230V type from your area ?

<> EarlK


----------



## hdr77 (Jul 21, 2009)

Its double the cost (seeing from the mark up of their other products), not sure bt the availability also. Contacted Behringer distributors.


----------

